# Golden Loves Guitar :)



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

So cute, I had to share!

Golden Loves Guitar | Life With Dogs


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG that is AWESOME!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This was too cute. Thanks for the link.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

I love it!!! Got my guitar out, but no response from the crew...I guess I'm not hitting the right golden love chords.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

I just saw this -- TOO cute!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I stumbled on this on YouTube at lunch yesterday. That is amazing!!! Made me laugh so much. He looks like a Beatnik, with his head nodding and looks really put out when the music stops. Cracks me up!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Was just going to post this...and see someone else beat me to it!!! He is absolutely adorable.....::


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I was just about post this because it is so cute!!


----------

